

How I Built An Online Business In 24 Hours With $24 That Made $347 The First Day - RLazazzera
http://www.abetterlemonadestand.com/how-to-start-an-online-tshirt-business-24-hour-guide-challenge/

======
Someone1234
Title is nonsense. No mention of domain registration fees, business licence,
hosting, and the author is basing that off of the 14 day trial for Shopify and
a theme they had previously purchased.

It is like saying "I got a car for $24" but then in the details "I already had
the car, the $24 was for a replacement key!"

